# Higdon Finisher Flappers



## mojo man 17 (Apr 14, 2004)

Guys have you seen these Finisher flappers by Higdon? I bet those work pretty well? Is this a little secret that not a lot of people have seen before? Do you guys have any of these???

MOJO


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2004)

Pretty kick ***, along with the higdon dippers that dip on the water. Really good confidence and motion decoys.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

They look good. But you usually have to modify them a little. Like attatch them to a board.


----------



## bchunter (Jan 29, 2004)

I got two last fall didn't have to modify them.just make sure you pull the cord straight out the back of the decoy don't try pullin sideway's they get stuck


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

So would you guys recommend buying one of these? Just wondering if it's worth adding to the spread.

:beer:


----------

